# will this work (using a dry mount press)?



## shakes (Aug 5, 2005)

i havent really been looking into heat pressing, but my friend mentioned that he has a dry mount press. would this work with heat pressings?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: will this work?*

Im not sure what a dry mount press is, but basicly all you need is a way apply 375 degrees of heat evenly, with alot of pressure. IF what your talking about an do that, it will work.


----------



## shakes (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: will this work?*

dry mount presses are used in photograpy, but i dont know what for. however, it will do what i need it to do.

looks like im going to have to research screen printing vs heat press.
thanks!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: will this work?*

We've got some good posts here about that; I've gone into pretty good detail about the pros and cons of each, so search away.

I doubt a dry mount press will be able to apply the kind of pressure and tempreture that you will need for heat transfer, but I'm not certain.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: will this work?*

Twinge is correct. the dry mount press will not give you consistant heat and pressure that would be required. Before I sold our dry mount press I tried just to see. 

Dry mount presses are designed to apply images to substrates using special paper sheets containing heat activated glue.


----------



## ohmss (Mar 22, 2010)

could a dry mount press cure plasticol ink as long as it gets up to 350F ?


----------

